# Check this out!!



## Toni (Mar 4, 2012)

Larry Lorrance aka Fireengines created a Flipbook for me and I just have to share with you the amazing work Larry does.  He was an absolute pleasure to work with.  I highly recommend getting one made.  I am so excited:biggrin:

POLYMER CLAY PENS BY TONI RANSFIELD


----------



## Whaler (Mar 4, 2012)

Toni, that is awesome.


----------



## hewunch (Mar 4, 2012)

Slick! Great work to the both of you!


----------



## rej19 (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazing! Your in a class by yourself!


----------



## Toni (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you Ron!!


----------



## nativewooder (Mar 4, 2012)

Bless you, Toni!  You have more talent and skill than most of us can even dream of!!! Your Flipbook is wonderful!:biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 4, 2012)

You are one amazing lady with oodles of talent.  The book is a nice summary of your pens.  One of these days I may get around to one.  While these books are great, I wish there was someway to eliminate the centerline of the book.  When there is one pen covering 2 pages, it seems to distract from the view.


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 4, 2012)

Toni, that is great. Congratulations girl.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 4, 2012)

Those pens are just fantastic. Wow.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 4, 2012)

Totally awesome! The Springtime Hummingbird pen is one of my favorites of all of your work - that is truly special. It is fun to see so many of your pens together in one place.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 4, 2012)

very cool~~ congrats to both for beautiful work!!


----------



## Fireengines (Mar 4, 2012)

I think I can correct the brake up between pages.

Yes, Toni is a grat lady and was fun to work with. My wife love her pens so much I bought one for her.


----------



## robersonjr (Mar 4, 2012)

Now that's just about as cool as it gets. Awesome


----------



## PedroDelgado (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome! Nice work to both of you.
I did not see the break up until it was mentioned. I think it has to do with the scan rate (aka refresh rate) of the monitors. Perhaps by slowing the page flip just a bit will do it. But honestly, I think it looks awesome as it is.

Cheers

PD


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow Nice album! Great job Larry and great job Toni!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 4, 2012)

Toni, 
What a great vehicle to present your pens. Before I saw Bruce's reply, I thought if there was a way to place a pen per page it would be perfect. Your pens are too stunning to have a page separation split them.


----------



## boxerman (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome flip book & pens.


----------



## RBcarving (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful work !!!  The pens... and the flipbook !!


----------



## 76winger (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, that's really cool Toni! What a great way to showcase your work.


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow that is a great looking book as well as the Pens.


----------



## rizaydog (Mar 5, 2012)

That is very cool.  Great job to both of you.


----------



## wizard (Mar 5, 2012)

*Beautiful !!*


----------



## Dagwood (Mar 5, 2012)

Two thumbs up...


----------



## Fireengines (Mar 5, 2012)

If you get the chance, take a look at Toni's latest release.  Two Asian Design ballpoint pens?  WOW!


----------



## CaptG (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good Toni, but that is what you do.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Toni. out of curiosity do you sell the metallic dragon scale blanks? I think a blue/green would look Fantastic!   I have always admired the attention to detail in your pens (even if a blank was a bit feminine for my taste    )
but I truly believe the dragon blanks are unbelievable. I also sort of have an obsession with dragons...:redface:


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 8, 2012)

I finally got back to a PC (Macs and IStuff don't do flash) and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!

Great work and a great book.


----------



## Toni (Mar 9, 2012)

ZanderPommo said:


> Hey Toni. out of curiosity do you sell the metallic dragon scale blanks? I think a blue/green would look Fantastic!   I have always admired the attention to detail in your pens (even if a blank was a bit feminine for my taste    )
> but I truly believe the dragon blanks are unbelievable. I also sort of have an obsession with dragons...:redface:




I dont sell any Dragon Scale Blanks.  They are very difficult to make and finish as well. So Sorry.....

Thank you so much for the complements I love making them.  Dragons are awesome!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice...excellent...awsome work for both of you. The flipbook an excellent way to show off your pens and your talent.
Do a good turn daily!
don


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 9, 2012)

What a combo!! You and Larry did a great job! Toni...you need to make more blanks!!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 9, 2012)

Toni the flip book is almost as amazing as most of your designs.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Mar 9, 2012)

I definatly understand, they don't look easy! Thanks anyway Toni and keep it up!



Toni said:


> ZanderPommo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Toni. out of curiosity do you sell the metallic dragon scale blanks? I think a blue/green would look Fantastic!   I have always admired the attention to detail in your pens (even if a blank was a bit feminine for my taste    )
> ...


----------



## Fireengines (Mar 10, 2012)

After doing Toni's book, my wife bought the Pink Rose with White Doves Millefiori Pen.  She is IMPRESSED!


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow- very nice!


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 11, 2012)

Fireengines said:


> After doing Toni's book, my wife bought the Pink Rose with White Doves Millefiori Pen.  She is IMPRESSED!



Being the owner of several Toni blanks...I can only say that she need to catch up! I'm dying for a black and gray! I can't imagine the work that goes into these, and I don't want to!


----------

